

YouTube Partners Can Schedule Video Publishing At A Custom Date Or Time - iamamitb
http://www.ampercent.com/schedule-youtube-video-uploads-publish-date-time/9112/

======
__mark
It will make it so much easier for vloggers to just record random video and
release it whenever, sxphil can take a week off and nobody will notice.

